# Anyone ever make a "meatscape" for your Tegu?



## Neeko (Aug 2, 2011)

Anyone ever make an edible meat village or people to feed to your Tegu? Film it?


----------



## Max713 (Aug 2, 2011)

What?


----------



## Neeko (Aug 2, 2011)

Make a small edible meat village for your tegu to eat and destroy. It be cute funny to put on youtube. I would but my tegus are to small to eat that much.


----------



## slideaboot (Aug 2, 2011)

This might be the greatest idea ever shared here. Time to break out the Flip!


----------



## Neeko (Aug 2, 2011)

Hope some one does it, it be great to watch with "screaming" and captions. Make it a robot chicken clip


----------



## Rhetoric (Aug 2, 2011)

lmao that'd be so awesome. little turkey sculputres


----------



## Piercedcub32 (Aug 2, 2011)

I agree! I would even "like" and Subscribe haha! I'm still giggling thinking about it!


----------

